# Vortex-type Fog Chiller Pipe Diameter Question



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm planning on using an Igloo Cube ice chest cooler (Walmart 60 qt) to make a vortex-type fog chiller this year, my first one. I'll be using it with a 400 W fogger. 

What size diameter hole should I use? I've seen holes cut from 2-3/8 inches to 4 inches in diameter on people's chillers and I'm confused what size would work best. Do you want smaller holes with less powerful foggers to concentrate the fog or do you want larger holes so the fog flows more easily out?

Thanks.


----------

